# ustawienia xterm'a

## misterLu

kiedy odpalam xterma, to tak jakby nie czytał swoich ustawień/profili, bo "zachęta" wygląda tak:

bash-2.05b$

a po sshowaniu sie lub wpisaniu 

su - moj_login mam 

ludwik@lu ludwik $

jak zrobić, bym miał zawsze te kolory ?? (pod konsolą jest OK), problem jest tylko po odpaleniu xterma pod xfree

----------

## Xax

jezeli mam byc szczery to xterm do ciekawych nie nalezy (moim zdaniem). ja sobie korzystam z aterm i jestem bardzo zadowolony. polecam skosztowac, poeksperymetowac z przezroczystoscia. idzie go naprawde wypasc.

a jak jestes uparty przy xterm to moze w man xterm jest cos ciekawego, choc ja z poczatku z niego korzystalem i nie przypominam sobie takich klockow

----------

## misterLu

spoko, a powiedz mi tylko czy z aterma można za pomocą gpm kopiować do kadu/formularzy na www i innych atermów ?? ta opcja nie działała mi jak używałem mlterma  :Sad: 

Jezeli to działa w atermie, to nie bede się zastanawiał

----------

## Xax

jezeli chodi ci o popularne "copy and paste" to ja to robie trzecim klawiszem (sam sie pogubilem teraz ktorym, a gentoo nie mam przy sobie buahaha).

w kazdym razie da sie kopiowac z/do aterma. zreszta zainstaluj, co ci szkodzi. najwyzej wywalisz hehehe.

----------

## bacouch

O ile dobrze pamietam to aby miec kolorki utworz sobie w katalogu domowym .bashrc o tresci 

```
source /etc/profile
```

----------

## misterLu

dzięki , pomogło  :Smile: 

Jeszcze sie z ogonkami uporam i już będę w pełni zaodwolony z xterm'a. Wszędzie mam polskie znaczki, tylko nie w xtermie  :Sad: 

----------

## _troll_

```

su

chmod u+w /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.alias

vim /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.alias

```

podmien wszystkie iso8859-1 na iso8859-2 (bedac w vim'ie najlatwiej wydajac polecenie)

```

:%s/iso8859-1/iso8859-2/

```

wyjdz z vim'a

```

chmod u-w /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.alias

exit

```

jako user 'docelowy' w katalogu domowym zrob

```

echo 'XTerm*font: fixed' >> .Xresources

xrdb -merge .Xresources

```

byc moze potrzebny bedzie restart Xsow, ale to powinien zalatwic xrdb (przeladownaie plikow konfiguracyjnych)

powinno zadzialac bez gadania.

----------

## krzysz

 *Xax wrote:*   

> jezeli mam byc szczery to xterm do ciekawych nie nalezy (moim zdaniem). ja sobie korzystam z aterm i jestem bardzo zadowolony.

 

Aterm potrafi wyświetlać czcionki AA ?

----------

## meteo

 *krzysz wrote:*   

> Aterm potrafi wyświetlać czcionki AA ?

 

nie

----------

## krzysz

 *meteo wrote:*   

>  *krzysz wrote:*   Aterm potrafi wyświetlać czcionki AA ? 
> 
> nie

 

No to zostaje przy xtermie  :Smile: 

----------

